# Correct way to approach a GSD?



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

I've read in many posts that people often approach your GSDs incorrectly. I've always read that you're supposed to extend a hand down low so dogs can sniff you first before trying to pet them. It seems like that's bad advice. So what would be the correct way? I know you're not supposed to lean over them, pet them on to top of the head, or hug them. So how does someone approach a friendly to neutral GSD to greet them? Obviously, you just stay away from the ones who don't want to be bothered.

I'm just asking because I will get a GSD in the future and I'd like to be able to provide some guidance when people come up to us. Thanks.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think the best way is to let them come sniff and investigate someone if they choose to, rather than someone approach them...........on the other hand if the gsd is stable in temperment and properly socialized they shouldn't feel threatened when someone approaches them............

the best way to avoid any ill effects if to ask the owner whether or not the dog is approachable and if it will accept a pat or treat..........


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Really, this stuff is how you should approach ALL dogs, not just GSDs. Getting down to their level is very useful, and not staring or moving quick. They approach you the rest of the way and sniff, then you can pet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

On Talking Terms with dogs; Calming signals by Turid Rugaas is a great book(also a DVD) for dog communication/manners.
A sideways stance, no eye contact, shows you are no threat and letting the dog do the first sniff is always best, IMO.
Never bend over a dog that doesn't know you-common sense that some don't have...


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

all gsd's are individuals...............and all dogs are too........so, again i would always either ask the owner first, or better still the owner should always instruct people how to approach their dog..........


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

debbiebrown said:


> all gsd's are individuals...............and all dogs are too........so, again i would always either ask the owner first, or better still the owner should always instruct people how to approach their dog..........



I agree with this. My two male dogs you can approach any way you want. They love people and are very social. You could sneak up and spank them on the butt and they'd think that was funny and lick all over your arms. They just aren't spooked by people and either don't notice or get a kick out of behavior that might seen confrontational to other dogs.

My female is very aloof, sometimes shows nerves depending on the approach. She does better if the person acts natural - not creeping around, moving slow, and not coming full on trying to shower her with affection, but just walking upright towards her in a natural way. One thing she does not like is people kissing her head or grabbing her face in their hands. If people want to touch her I have them scratch her ears or on her chest, she loves that.

When I want to pet someone else's dog, I ask the owner. If the dog comes up to me and is sniffing my crotch or whatever, I just say "oh hi there!" in a nice voice and maybe pat his side and tell the owner I don't mind, but I generally let the dog investigate me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would say dont touch the dog and dont look at the dog. Ignore it. That way it can come up to and sniff you and not feel like your threatening it. Some dogs feel threatened when you get down in their face and pet them. However, when someone is meeting my dog for the first time I tell them to extend their hand, my dog loves shaking peoples hands. If he'll give his hand to them then they can pet him.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I do what Jane does: stand sideway, make no idea contact, and extend my hand out for them to sniff. I do this for all dogs, big and small. Of course, I also don't go around asking people if I can pet their dogs ... unlike some people in my neighborhood.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> On Talking Terms with dogs; Calming signals by Turid Rugaas is a great book(also a DVD) for dog communication/manners.
> A sideways stance, no eye contact, shows you are no threat and letting the dog do the first sniff is always best, IMO.
> Never bend over a dog that doesn't know you-common sense that some don't have...


I second that recommendation. It's AMAZING what's going on with dogs that we can mirror and help any situation. I personally much prefer the DVD to the book (though you could buy both  ). The DVD has a ton of GSD's in the mix of dogs she's showing as examples so I could really see exactly what to look for in my dogs. In action rather than stills. And movement is different.

I'd also add that talking to the dog's owner before touching their dog is also a huge help. For those dogs that are well socialized but just a bit unsure, their ability to 'read' their owners body language and hopefully welcoming ways will also calm the dog and make it more willing to say hey!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll hold my hand out, but I don't reach down and touch the dog, I reach down and let the dog approach and sniff my hand. And take it from there. And being 6'4" I often will squat enough distance away, just out my arms reach from them, at an angle not directly facing them, so they don't have to walk under me bending way over them and let them approach.

I also approach my own dogs and do all the stuff people do when approaching dogs a lot. That way they are well used to having their faces held, pats on the head, faces close, etc.

It works ok, Kaya doesn't trust strangers and is very cautious, and she is not a facey facey dog and doesn't give kisses not even to me. She doesn't like face close to hers but she tolerates it fine now. And any kind of petting. Moving too fast will key her off and make her anxious, but people rarely do that.

Hope is friendly to everyone, will give anyone a big wet kiss and can be approached any way and petted anyway you want. She loves getting attention and fears nobody. 

BUT, if you approach her acting obviously scared, using a lot of physical body language showing fear, like reaching out and snapping your hand back, shifting your weight back like your going to jump back from her, she will lock eyes on yours, back off a step or two, and become aloof and even start barking at you.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

some dogs just don't like strangers forcing themselves into their space......actually, i don't even agree with the extended hand for some dogs.totally ignoring them is the best approach........i guess it is human nature for alot of people to want to pet a dog, some people don't understand some dogs don't like anyone but their family getting touchy feely with them.........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx and Kacie have both nipped at people when they approach with the hand out. Onyx was going thru her snarky period & nipped at my mom but didn't connect, and has gotten much better with maturity(my mom is fearful of GSD's and I think Onyx read her attitude), Kacie nipped at the neighbor girl, I had no idea she would act that way towards her, I now know better!
I tell everyone to please ignore my dogs if they don't know them, it goes much smoother when the dogs are the first ones to approach.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When you greet a GSD, the very first thing you should do is look at the owner and say, "Gee, did _*you*_ have any idea the intitial purchase of your GSD was going to be the cheapest thing about your dog?"


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

best way, and i see this alot is to just go up and pet the dog and then ask the owner if he bites


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yep, thats a real good thing to do........"not"

i think you also need to read not just your dog, but the people who are approaching............reading the people is just as important as the dog.........and these dogs DO pick up on people way before we do...........i have a young male who really picks up on peoples nervousness around him because he is nervous himself, and also super-sensative to things like that.........and anything that seems off to him he's liable to nip if someone were to approach or reach out.......

i honestly would rather people stay away from my dogs, ignore them until they decide to go investigate, and if they decide they don't want to thats fine too......because i have one that is capable of nipping i just take the initiative and tell people right off the bat to ignore, no eye contact, no nothing..............but, i will also tell the people to relax and act normal, otherwise that would appear weird to the dogs too..........


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

people are able to approach Josie anyway they want. She just soaks up all the attention.

Every dog is a individual and you just have to go by how your dog reacts.

Always ask the owner first if the dog can be petted. I don't like it when people just approach and touch my dog.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I want to take my dogs out in public. Anywhere a dog is allowed to be.

In my view that means I am responsible for conditioning my dogs to not bite people who approach them, or reach out to pet them, as it would be unreasonable and unrealistic to expect that not to happen.

If my dogs cannot tolerate pretty much any kind of approach, they should not be out exposed to the public.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

very true..........and there are certain issues not inviromental but genetic that control a dogs mental feeling about the world etc..........managing and conditioning are the proticol and in the meantime they need to be slowly exposed in order to progress.....under complete control and supervision of course........this is why people need to be instructed on how to act/approach some dogs...and dogs like this do much better with people ignoring them...........


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I offer a hand, standing still, not moving toward the dog but just moving my hand slightly forward so that the dog can nose it if they want to. 

No eye contact. 

If the dog approaches my hand, then a scratch under the muzzle, which if taken well can be moved up along the side of the face to the top of the head. When aproached from up here directly to the top of the head, the dogs head goes up to see what is coming down on them, mouth hangs open, and people jump back thinking the dog will bite. Bad socialization experience for dog and human alike. 

With puppies, getting down on their level might be a good idea, but I would not do it with adult dogs. If you are not certain about the dog, you will most likely look into the dog's eyes -- which can be a challenge, if you challenge a dog at his level, you are more likely to get nailed in the face. Anyway, people are people, dogs are dogs. Dogs expect the people to stand up. It would be a totally new thing for many dogs to have a stranger "get down on their level."

Now if for some reason I needed to try to win the trust of a dog that was very afraid, like perhaps a pregnant bitch that needed someone to care for her and the litter, then maybe I would come in, make myself small by sitting on the floor with a dish of food or something, and then totally ignore the dog making all of my movements slow and deliberate. If the dog would not come over to me, then after a time, I would slowly stand up and move out of the kennel and repeat again the next day. 

There was a puppy, about a year old, that did not like strangers coming up to it, it was chained, and I was a friend of the owners. I got a bag of chicken chips out of my trunk and the dog was under the truck. I came up talking to his owner, and pitched a chicken chip over to him, We continued to talk while I pitched chips. The dog came closer and closer. Without looking at the dog, I started dropping the chips. The dog was right at my feet. Then I held the chip in my hand, he retreated, I waited, hand open, not looking, and the dog to the chip from my hand, the whole time I was talking to his owner. Pretty soon he was nudging me for more. I was petting him before I left. 

If you are going to offer a treat, always ask, and always offer with your hand open and the treat lying in your open hand. If you press the treat in your index finger and thumb, the dog may try to snatch and run. That actually will often get your finger snagged too.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

How to approach a dog depends entirely on the dog. Most dogs it will not make a bit of differnce - seems like most of them must get used to us crazy humans violating all kinds of doggy language cues and signals. Also, many dogs just come running up to you and expect you to pet them.

For the cautious ones then some of the above advice can be very useful - like Cesar says quite often "No touch and No look and No speak" - let them approach you. no head on approach = very rude in dog language.

99% of the time when people come up to Baron (2 1/4 yo male GSD) to pet him, it doesn't make any difference how they do it - he is a VERY friendly outgoing dog. Every once in a while he will duck his head if they try to pet him on top of his head (I can't see any thing difference in the people he does this to). He doesn't move just duck his head, then after they pet him or tickle his neck and chest he is then fine and they can pet his head.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW, if you ever want to see how NOT to approach a dog - go and see a GOOD Sch decoy at work! They can act very suspicious, enought o get a GSD all excited and protective looking.

Some people almost seem to mimic their actions when they approach a dog. no wonder the dog sometimes reacts.

But I really recommend seeing a good Sch decoy/helper at work. Very enlightening of what NOT to do when you are approaching a strange dog.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Never bend over a dog that doesn't know you-common sense that some don't have...


And it seems a lot of people, especially the guys around here who always seem to approach like this... Akbar does not like it when people do that. For some reason, he is like a stranger magnet, it seems like everybody feels the need to pet him and then get all huffy puffy when I say no as he's not a stranger loving dog, they mean nothing to him. He's fine with most people giving him a pat on the back and then that's it. Anymore then that and he walks away. I kind of like the aloof nature but I still like Isa's joyness towards strangers. I've noticed though that if people are afraid of him or have no idea how to approach a dog, he wants nothing to with that person. 

Isa on the other hand, you can do just about anything with her. Kids especially love her because she's like a "plushie" toy, so soft a lot of kids say, lol. The only thing she is a little uncomfortable with is major hugging by adults. Meaning if you "strangle" hug her by clinging to her neck and not letting go, if a kid does that though, she just sits there. 

Cody just wants nothing to do with strangers completely. Unless he knows you, he'd rather not be pet up by a stranger. 

There are a lot of people who approach my dogs wrong so I have to instuct them on the proper way or if the person looks sketchy I say no.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

We always had the opposite problem with Klaus--he was the one always approaching people we didn't know, nosing them for attention. I would fuss at my husband about not allowing him to do that because not everyone likes dogs or they don't like being approached by a dog they don't know, or maybe they just don't want dog hair and slobber on the backside of the pants.


----------



## MyboyTank (Apr 23, 2010)

So far, Id have to agree that approaching a GSD shouldnt be a stressful thing if they are properly socialized and do not show aggression. Even Tank who has come from a bad situation very recently is doing just fine with being approached by other people. I still have some training to do with him so that he wont jump up and try to lick in the face but he doesnt ever have a negitive reaction to being approached. I think that GSDs get a bad rep by passers-by because there are so many owners that dont care to teach the GSD the proper way to greet others and so strangers see GSDs as dangerous, which is too bad. Even I who have only had a little previous experience with GSDs before Tank, can say in all honesty that just because an untrained GSD is hyper and doesnt know how to greet others that doesnt mean that you should be overly cautious. I never let people greet my dogs unless (1) the dog is sitting down and (2) unless the person asks for my permission first so I can ready the dogs to greet and be greeted first so they wont scare someone by jumping or being too noisy. If you make too big a deal of people approaching you then people will automatically assume your dog is mean so just be prepared to stop someone from running at your GSD, and ask them to give you a second while you have your pooch sit down and that tell them that once the dog sits down you will let them come introduce themselves calmly and pat the dog.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i don't think you can entirely blame this on improper socialization, some dogs even though they have been properly socialized, exposed, in training classes etc..........still have issues with being approached by people.......this i would blame purely on genetics................it is what it is................


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Whenever I walk my dog (nonGSD) people are always just coming up and petting him, or worse, mine is on a leash and theirs is not and their dogs come racing up running around my dog and sniffing him and he does not like it.

How do you handle people like this? When someone is just coming right over to pet your dog and you KNOW your dog doesn't like it, what do you do/say? I have said to dog owners when their dog is approaching mine, "He bites" but they laugh because he is small and ignore me and allow their dogs to run up and torment my dog. How do you handle people?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

debbiebrown said:


> i don't think you can entirely blame this on improper socialization, some dogs even though they have been properly socialized, exposed, in training classes etc..........still have issues with being approached by people.......this i would blame purely on genetics................it is what it is................


If it is genetics that makes a GSD unapproachable, then that dog should never be bred! 

I would suspect that for most dogs it is socialization and training but there are proabablya few who would be friendly no matter how they are raised (within reason) and a very few who would be aggresive/fearful no matter the socialization they had.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Our dog, Baron (a 2 1/3 yo male GSD) generally likes people and will pull to go see them while out walking or visiting in a dog friendly store.

He is a little scary looking as he is mostly black and has a habit of just staring at people with his mouth closed - real solemn looking.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

As has been posted all dogs are different but if you don't know the dog the safest approach is to do it the conservative way - that is let the dog approach you, take a sideways stance, no look, no touch, relax but don't make any movements, don't extend a hand, let the dog sniff you. It can sometimes be difficult especially the relax aspect if it's an intimidating looking dog that's sniffing your private area.
Now, if it's your dog and the dog has some issues and people don't approach the right way, just cross the street or walk the opposite way or tell the person "My dog doesn't like people. Don't approach him." It may not be true, the dog may actually like people if approached the right way but it's the safe thing to say to stop the person right away.
One time I was a bit careless and I had my dog who is from Czech border patrol lines and who will bite suspicious acting people if not approached the right way off-leash. A couple of men drove up and got off a car in our space before I could leash him and I actually told them, "don't worry he is friendly." which is not totally true but I knew that if they tensed up or got nervous my dog might react badly. I could also read that they were not the type of people who would pat a strange dog. So a potentially bad situation was averted.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I always ask the owner first.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i totally agree if genetics is playing a part in a dog being un-approachable or questionable its dam sad that someone has made this mistake in their breeding program, its definitely not the way a gsd is supposed to be.................and dam sad there are many out there like this.......... Aloof is fine, but a socialized dog that is still threatened by someones approach is absolutely unexceptable behavior.........


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I usually let the dog approach me, sniff, lick then carry on. If I do try to pet, I go for under the chin or their sides, not top of head . If it's a small dog, I get down low on their level and let the dog approach me.

Anna doesn't like people fawning over her (if she doesn't know them). I just tell them allow her to come up on her terms, which she usually sniffs then licks their hand then scampers off, coming back later for a chin rub...but if you really want to win her heart, rub her booty. She loves that!


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Lizzie will not appraoch anyone until she looks at me and i loosen the leash and say "it's ok". Then if the person stands still and is calm, she will smell and bump their hand for a pet. If they act scared or put their hands in their pockets she gets aggressive. I am trying to take her around lots of people and ask them to let her approach. There seems to be a real fear of GSD around here. I think people associate them with K-9 police units. in fact, one of my neighbors asked me "are you a police?". Yes, I live in a rural area where lots of people are not very educated.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

This is how Rorie approaches a strange human sitting on a bridge in the woods. She stalks very quietly up to them being very careful so that they do not hear her and then she pounces and shoves her face in theirs and plants a big slurpy kiss on their face...luckily they seemed to like her...must teach her to do that with older men though


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh...that probably is totally unacceptable behavior but it made me laugh


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

dianefbarfield said:


> .......There seems to be a real fear of GSD around here. I think people associate them with K-9 police units. in fact, one of my neighbors asked me "are you a police?"....


 
Sometimes that reputation can be very handy in some neighborhoods! When we lived in Delaware, we rented a house in what was supposed to be a good neighborhood but one that had a group of young people doing an awful lot of house breakins and robbery. Anyway we stayed in the house a year and then we moved to a house that we bought. The rental house was broken into the day after we left! Everyone in the neighborhood knew that we had two adult GSD's and most folks were at least a little leery of them as they barked when people came to the house. Evidently helped!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

dianefbarfield said:


> There seems to be a real fear of GSD around here. I think people associate them with K-9 police units. in fact, one of my neighbors asked me "are you a police?". Yes, I live in a rural area where lots of people are not very educated.


I wish my neighbors were scared of Josie. I live in an area where people just seem to love this breed. I have never gotten any snide remarks about having a German Shepherd. Maybe it's because i live in an area where we are surrounded by farms and alot of farmers have German Shepherds. 

People would not hesitate to approach Josie, it does get old after awhile. There are many times where i don't feel like socializing and if i'm training/working her they need feel the need to approach. I also have beef with people with little dogs that just approach Josie because they feel the need to socialize their dog with mine. If i barely know you do not approach!. They are lucky Josie is very good with other dogs. I just know that if anything happens i'd probably get the blame. I find myself just walking away. 

We almost had another person that wanted to walk up to us yesterday morning. I was working Josie's nose and a lady with her dog wanted to come over. I pretty much gave her the cold shoulder so she got the hint. 

Anyway, sometimes i do wish people were weary of my dog  it is a different story if i go into the big cities with her ( like Minneapolis) people are so frighten! LOL.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Why do people want to approach and touch a dog who is a total stranger to them? Especially a dog who shows all signs of being aloof to strangers? Their behavior is inappropriate and bizarre. 

Why would a dog want to be touched by a stranger? What does a touch mean to a dog? Is it enjoyable to be touched by a stranger? Would I want to be touched by strangers? Why do people think that all dogs want to be petted by them? I call that 'compulsive petting disorder'.

My dogs are aloof, they do not care about strangers. They don't bite either if inappropriately approached, but they are unhappy about it. They are safe to be in public with people afflicted with compulsive petting disorder, and in a culture where this disorder is rampant, they must be. But they have a right to the integrity of their personal space as much as I do. I try to verbally discourage people from pawing my dogs, and, when there is no time for verbal correction, I put an arm in between the compulsive person and my dog.

Another disorder: The compulsive feeders. Why do they want to give 'treats' to a well fed dog owned by someone else? Eating someone else's food, 'breaking bread' together, is a sign of trust and closeness. Even if my dog were to take the 'treats', would that change her/his attitude towards the stranger? Can they be bribed into affection? 

Another odd one: Why do people want to know my dogs' names? It's personal to know another's name. I don't know the name of the stranger who comes up and asks my dog's name. Nor do I care to. My dogs are trained, calling them by their name is not casual. To not hurt these people's feelings, I invented 'public' names for my dogs that sound very different from their real names. That works well.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

RunSarahRun said:


> Another disorder: The compulsive feeders. Why do they want to give 'treats' to a well fed dog owned by someone else? Eating someone else's food, 'breaking bread' together, is a sign of trust and closeness. Even if my dog were to take the 'treats', would that change her/his attitude towards the stranger? Can they be bribed into affection?
> 
> Another odd one: Why do people want to know my dogs' names? It's personal to know another's name. I don't know the name of the stranger who comes up and asks my dog's name. Nor do I care to. My dogs are trained, calling them by their name is not casual. To not hurt these people's feelings, I invented 'public' names for my dogs that sound very different from their real names. That works well.


I have had people trying to give Josie treats too. I have also been asked what her name is, i'll just make it up LOL. If i strike a casual conversation with a stranger who is just interested in Josie i'll have no problems telling them her name. But if someone just casually walks by and i have never seen you before and you say " what's your dog's name?" nunyabuisness!!! lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

have your dog trained and socialized so he can
be approached from all angles. you can step over my dog,
pet his head, hug him, pet him while he's eating, straddle him
while he's eating, approach him from the rear, etc. strangers
can do all of these things with my dog.

you don't know how people are going to approach your dog.
have your dog prepared for anything.
take your pup out and have him exposed to everything
or as much as you can.
when my dog was a pup he was around birds, horses,
other dogs, cats, shopping carts, skate boarders, joggers, people
in wheel chairs, children, old people, etc. the list
goes on and on. you have to take your dog around
all of these things and more for exposure. when my dog was 
a pup we were out socializing and training 3 to 5 times a day.

make sure your dog can be approached from any angle. lets say
you have your dog in a down/stay and your not in the
immediate area. a person walks up to your dog to pet
him. you're not there to give instructions on how you want your 
dog approached. what happens now? have your dog prepared
for anything.

when my dog was a pup we went to the Vet 3 or 4 times
a week for petting, treats and mock exams. my dog also
played on some of the equipment. now when i say "lets
go to the Vet" my dog gets excited. a lot of people
wait untill it's shot time or their dog is sick to go to the Vet.
with lots of Vet visit for no other reason than, petting, treats and mock exams going to the Vet becomes a fun thing for the dog to do.

i think you should get involved in a puppy class. don't forget, expose your dog to everything.



Jambaa said:


> I've read in many posts that people often approach your GSDs incorrectly. I've always read that you're supposed to extend a hand down low so dogs can sniff you first before trying to pet them. It seems like that's bad advice. So what would be the correct way? I know you're not supposed to lean over them, pet them on to top of the head, or hug them. So how does someone approach a friendly to neutral GSD to greet them? Obviously, you just stay away from the ones who don't want to be bothered.
> 
> I'm just asking because I will get a GSD in the future and I'd like to be able to provide some guidance when people come up to us. Thanks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

people do all of the things you mentioned that's why it's important
to have our dog trained and socialized. my dog is very friendly. when a stranger approachs him they get the tail wag and lick. if he's standing
he might lean into you or walk in between your legs.

someone asking my dogs name is ok. my dog doesn't respond to strangers.
if a stranger calls my dog by his name he looks at me for the ok
before going to them. my dog is our pet and companion. we go to restraraunts, visit people, stores that allow dogs, hike, and more.
my dog has to be very sociable or otherwise we couldn't do all
of things that we do with him.



RunSarahRun said:


> Why do people want to approach and touch a dog who is a total stranger to them? Especially a dog who shows all signs of being aloof to strangers? Their behavior is inappropriate and bizarre.
> 
> Why would a dog want to be touched by a stranger? What does a touch mean to a dog? Is it enjoyable to be touched by a stranger? Would I want to be touched by strangers? Why do people think that all dogs want to be petted by them? I call that 'compulsive petting disorder'.
> 
> ...


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

There is a difference between merely enduring an unsolicited touch without biting, and enjoying an unsolicited touch. Both are safe in public. 

My dogs go everywhere with me, to work, running errands, and in Europe also to restaurants and public transportation. Just go with me where I go. However, being in public space doesn't mean an invitation to petting. Some people and some dogs might like being touched by strangers, but you cannot assume that everyone does. Even if a person doesn't punch your jaw or a dog doesn't bite in response to an unsolicited = inappropriate touch.



doggiedad said:


> someone asking my dogs name is ok. my dog doesn't respond to strangers.
> if a stranger calls my dog by his name he looks at me for the ok
> before going to them. my dog is our pet and companion. we go to restraraunts, visit people, stores that allow dogs, hike, and more.
> my dog has to be very sociable or otherwise we couldn't do all
> of things that we do with him.


My dogs don't respond to their names called by strangers either, but if *I* speak their name in response to a stranger's request, they look up and ask what I want their attention for. Not good handling if you don't follow up.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Compulsive petting disorder 

That's what it is! Some people are pretty rude and have a sense of entitlement about it. For sure, if I detect this, they are not going to be petting the dog. First, it will put me off and if I am put off by someone then my dog is not going to be looking on them kindly either. 

I know one such fellow who would push himself on to dogs. He even was insistent once that his mature, intact male "meet" my puppy. I said that I didn't want that due to his age and size. He was persistent with this over a couple of days of a dog show as he really wanted to "see what his dog would do" as he put it. I even had to run from him at one point!

What if I was in the store and walked up to a complete stranger..."can I hold your baby?"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think we make up what's inappropriate. you can pet my dog, step over
him, approach him from the rear, stand over him, etc. and
doesn't seem to mind. i made sure he's approachable from a lot
of different angles. you don't know how people are going to approach
your dog. i think if your dog is trained to or exposed to a lot of handling situations appropriate or inappropriate (to us) makes for a sound dog.

i don't know what my dog considers inappropriate.

in your 3rd paragraph i didn't understand what you meant
by "not good handling if you don't follow up". follow up on what? 



RunSarahRun said:


> There is a difference between merely enduring an unsolicited touch without biting, and enjoying an unsolicited touch. Both are safe in public.
> 
> My dogs go everywhere with me, to work, running errands, and in Europe also to restaurants and public transportation. Just go with me where I go. However, being in public space doesn't mean an invitation to petting. Some people and some dogs might like being touched by strangers, but you cannot assume that everyone does. Even if a person doesn't punch your jaw or a dog doesn't bite in response to an unsolicited = inappropriate touch.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

people love to pet dogs, smell flowers and touch a baby's cheek.
what are you protecting your dog from because someone
wants to pet them or they pet them without asking?

i love seeing the pleasure my dog brings to people who want
to pet him, children included.

a lot of times when people ask to pet my dog or they pet
him without asking i incorporate them in his training. sometimes
i will put my dog in a down/stay near the door of a store.
i go inside. i'm watching him but i don't let him see me watching
him. if someone goes up to him and pets him i'll come outside and
say "will you help me train him for a second"? no one has ever refused to help. i'll tell the person my dogs name. i tell them when i go back into the store i want you to call my dog by his name, get animated when calling him and then pick up his leash and pull him. i want to test his stay.

people reaching out to pet my dog is part of his socializing and training.
when people have dog with them somtimes i ask them to walk
circles around my dog while he's in a stay and i ask them to call
my dog. someimes i'm in view someimes i'm not.

all of these different things coming at my dog is good for his training and socializing.






Samba said:


> Compulsive petting disorder
> 
> That's what it is! Some people are pretty rude and have a sense of entitlement about it. For sure, if I detect this, they are not going to be petting the dog. First, it will put me off and if I am put off by someone then my dog is not going to be looking on them kindly either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't have a Golden Retriever. I may have to get one for people to pet.
A German Shepherd who does not enjoy being petted by strangers is not necessarily a bad dog at all. I don't want my dog's bred for a goofball in society, I prefer a German Shepherd Dog that does not necessarily wear its heart on its sleeve.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree Samba. 

It's great that GSDs get socialized well, but I prefer mine to stick to the breed and NOT enjoy being approached and oogled by a ton of people. He's an owner's dog, not a stranger's dog. I would expect him to tolerate it, but the breed was meant to be aloof with strangers, not friendly.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have never found it necessary to heavily socialize a solid dog. They are who they are genetically. If they are nervy and unpredictable, then some socializing may make it a bit better, but it won't ever go away completely. 

I can't make mine a Golden with socialization either. Their temperaments are very genetic. I prefer, genetically, an aloof and protective dog who does not gush at you or invite your affection. My girl says save your love for someone else. She is heavily devoted to her own. I can take her to an ATM and know that on a dime she will sound off at my mark if I get worried. She will guard my items if I leave her on a stay with them. No training for this. It is who she is. I hope they are not all gone. If you want to gush all over her with kissy kiss.. you may, she will accept it all after she sees my assent is given.

Don't try to stroke our baby or smell our flowers without permission either! She will know!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there you go! :thumbup:



TxRider said:


> I want to take my dogs out in public. Anywhere a dog is allowed to be.
> 
> In my view that means I am responsible for conditioning my dogs to not bite people who approach them, or reach out to pet them, as it would be unreasonable and unrealistic to expect that not to happen.
> 
> If my dogs cannot tolerate pretty much any kind of approach, they should not be out exposed to the public.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

were is it stated that the breed was meant to be aloof with strangers
and not friendly.

we couldn't have Therapy Dogs, Guide Dogs, Working Dogs, etc. if
they weren't friendly with strangers.

i think having a well rounded dog is best.



DJEtzel said:


> I agree Samba.
> 
> It's great that GSDs get socialized well, but I prefer mine to stick to the breed and NOT enjoy being approached and oogled by a ton of people. He's an owner's dog, not a stranger's dog. I would expect him to tolerate it, but the breed was meant to be aloof with strangers, not friendly.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Samba said:


> ......A German Shepherd who does not enjoy being petted by strangers is not necessarily a bad dog at all.
> 
> *It is a terrible dog if it bites or threatens an innocent stranger! Doesn't have to like it but does have to tolerate it!*
> 
> ...


*"I don't want my dog's bred for a goofball in society"* - I'm not real sure what you meant by this but I will assume that you mean you don't want your dog to be bred to be a goofball. Niether would I, but I also don't want my dog to be overly and inappropriately "sharp" and not approachable!

Gives all GSD's a bad name and they don't need any more of that!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Are you familiar with the breed at all?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

codmaster said:


> *" Niether would I, but I also don't want my dog to be overly and inappropriately "sharp" and not approachable!
> *


*


Yes, that would not be correct for the breed either.*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Are you familiar with the breed at all?


 
Curious as to who are you asking? 

And what caused your question?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Samba said:


> Yes, that would not be correct for the breed either.


 
Agreed, but if I had to choose I would rather a friendly dog than the shy/sharp one. Remember some GSD's are raised to be seeing eye workers, they are not all working as K9's.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No, they are not all working as canines. Mine isn't either. I hope no one is bent on petting working blind guide dogs either, though. 

My female who recently passed was very nicely aloof and neutral also. I never saw her seek affection or attention from any strangers. She always stared off into the distance as if "thinking of England" when being petted and never gave anyone a second look back. She was not as serious in her sense of "working" every day, but still pretty watchful and aware. Whenever work projects had to be done around the house, she would insist on lying quietly watching the workers intensely for hours. Never approached them or sought affection, but ever vigilant of their activities. 

Her exceptions for the friendly part were children and the handicapped. I don't know why she was not bothered by people who had issues that sometimes made them speak strangely or have odd movements, but she seemed to know something was different and it was more than okay with her.

Once, at the nursing home, all the Golden Retriever's in our group ran from a child who was moving and trying to talk. She was sitting in a chair slumped over her clear lexan tray that held her in. My girl parked herself in front of the chair, looking intently up the girl's face from below the clear tray.

Though not a social butterfly, and an aloof dog who did not desire petting if we met someone on the street, still a wonderful GSD.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

doggiedad said:


> were is it stated that the breed was meant to be aloof with strangers
> and not friendly.


From under the catagory of Temperment in the AKC Breed Standard (underscored selection is my doing):
"The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and *a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships*. The dog must be approachable, quietly standing its ground and showing confidence and willingness to meet overtures without itself making them."

There ya go


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like a GSD to me! And a description that way too many GSD's today do not live up to!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I get that Shepherds are supposed to be aloof, but i don't get why it isn't a breed standard if one is friendly especially if it's just a "pet"?. Wouldn't it be a good thing if there are shepherds out there that are friendly considering they have bad raps already?.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD is very friendly, with everyone, people and animals but he can sense when something is not right. He can sense if someone has bad intentions or if someone is a bit "fishy" and he'll let you know that something is up

That's how *I* see the GSD breed.

Then again he is my first GSD and my only GSD (that will change next year)

My friends GSD Cujo is also very friendly with people


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

Samba said:


> I don't have a Golden Retriever. I may have to get one for people to pet.
> A German Shepherd who does not enjoy being petted by strangers is not necessarily a bad dog at all. I don't want my dog's bred for a goofball in society, I prefer a German Shepherd Dog that does not necessarily wear its heart on its sleeve.


You crack me up!

I did have a Golden for 12 years prior to my current GSD. They are vastly different in soooo many ways. The main difference is people move away from us when we walk down the street with Jack, our GSD. This especially occurs if they have small dogs.

The funny thing is, Jack is fantastic with other dogs while our Golden wasn't as trusting. He would snark if he felt threatened by another dog.

They are opposite with humans. Our Golden would try to visit everyone he could. Jack, GSD, takes a while to warm up to new people. He has barked at strangers when they approached us and he was startled. Any child can approach him. He's great with kids. I think he likes they are on the same level. He doesn't seem to feel threatened. As soon as an adult get down on their knees to see him, he relaxes and soon he'll be asking for his belly to be rubbed.

I prefer if people ask if they can visit him. I tell them he's shy. This always works. They give him a little pat and if he moves away, they carry on. Shy is my code for not trusting of strangers without making him seem unfriendly or potentially dangerous.

I think we are ambassadors of the breed. I want people to see they are fantastic, family friendly, wonderful dogs. I want people to visit but respect our space. Plus, it's great socialization for Jack!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I believe, but could be wrong, that Golden's were used sometimes as shared gun dogs. They have a temperament, generally, lending to that kind of activity anyway.

It would be hard to share a German Shepherd in working. The types of dog are very different. 

I have some nice Golden friends.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Samba said:


> I believe, but could be wrong, that Golden's were used sometimes as shared gun dogs. They have a temperament, generally, lending to that kind of activity anyway.
> 
> It would be hard to share a German Shepherd in working. The types of dog are very different.
> 
> I have some nice Golden friends.


 
Of course, you should be aware that there is even a bigger split between show and working Goldens than there is in between show and working GSD's. So it is hard to talk about hunting Goldens for the vast majority of Golden owners.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I have a friend that was just bitten by the friendly Lab next door. She loves dogs and tried to pet the Lab over the fence. Problem is, she didn't know that a dog that was friendly in (a) a neutral location such as out on the street, and friendly in (b) inside it's home when the owner is present, would not be friendly when (c) the owner is not home and the dog is in it's territory. My friend is typical of many, even dog loving and dog owning people out there. The fact that a dog is friendly in situations (a) and (b), does not mean it will be friendly in (c). Dog behavior is situational - as it should be. 
But many people these days are simply too ignorant of dog behavior, and are not sophisticated enough to make distinctions between different situations. And the last thing you would expect from them is to know how to read dogs. So it is up to us to manage interactions between people and our dogs and not let things to chance. I know my dogs very well, most people I don't know very well. So the greater uncertainty here is the people.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I will throw in my hat on what I do:

Ask the owner if their dog may be pet and how their dog should be approached.

We all know our dogs. Ask, ask, ask.

I generally will never pet a dog on its head.

But best advice, talk to the owner before getting into the pups space.

I sometimes think the word "aloof" does not quite fit. Personally I call it the quiet evaluation. The GSD pet or working has a close circle with which it truly shares its...goofyness. Everyone else gets the quiet evaluation.

The shepherd does not seem to "need" the attention of strangers whereas my labrador needed any attention constantly. A GSD would rather watch and assess the world around it, which drives to its herding instinct. 

One time I watched my GSD assessed a hummingbird flying in front of it for like 5 minutes.....makes you wonder.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it makes sense to ask first to pet someones dog but I also always want a dog that can tolerate that The other day a little boy came running up to Anja and Rorie he was maybe 2 or 3 he wanted to pet them His mother was running after him telling him no. I told him no too and then told his mother that the dogs were friendly and she said "thats ok he really needs to learn that he can't pet every dog" I was like that as a kid too


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

holland said:


> I think it makes sense to ask first to pet someones dog but I also always want a dog that can tolerate that The other day a little boy came running up to Anja and Rorie he was maybe 2 or 3 he wanted to pet them His mother was running after him telling him no. I told him no too and then told his mother that the dogs were friendly and she said "thats ok he really needs to learn that he can't pet every dog" I was like that as a kid too


Then I think it really comes down to socialization. All owners must socialize the heck out of their dog with children since they are the ones that do not listen .

Any breed if not socialized can be a poor dog. Any breed that is well socialized can be a perfect gentleman or lady. 

It is up to us to prepare our pups for life and that means taking advantage of every socialization minute you can in those formative months


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Achielles UD said:


> From under the catagory of Temperment in the AKC Breed Standard (underscored selection is my doing):
> "The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and *a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships*. The dog must be approachable, quietly standing its ground and showing confidence and willingness to meet overtures without itself making them."
> 
> There ya go


Fortunately, I ended with a BYB siezed GSD with pretty much that exact temperment even after the awful neglect and awful life she had.

She does not fear, does not make "friends" with people but is friendly, usually more of a take it or leave it kind of attitude though sometimes she does show affection for young girls. She doesn't seek petting and affection, and sometimes just ignores/tolerates it, but is always willing to meet and be petted without any fear or aggression or nervousness.

That is unless your approaching acting strange and unusual, or at night where she isn't expecting you, that will get you a stern evaluation, an aggressive body posture, and a single deep bark of warning from her, as much a test as a warning I believe as she watches how you react.

But any kid can run up screaming to her, hug her, people can pet her anywhere or any way they want, she's great, not nervous whatsoever. The few times she has taken the aggressive stance and done the bark was a bit scary, as she looks dead serious when she does it, not scared.

Once she went off on something in the back yard at night I could not see, but she seemed to, even when I walked in front of her and looked back at her looking right through me and it's the only time I have seen more of her full potential for violence, and it made my hair stand on end.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

TxRider said:


> ...................But any kid can run up screaming to her, hug her, people can pet her anywhere or any way they want, she's great, not nervous whatsoever. The few times she has taken the aggressive stance and done the bark was a bit scary, as she looks dead serious when she does it, not scared.
> 
> Once she went off on something in the back yard at night I could not see, but she seemed to, even when I walked in front of her and looked back at her looking right through me and it's the only time I have seen more of her full potential for violence, and it made my hair stand on end.


That sounds like the temperament that we all should wish for in our GSD's! Congrats!

When my dog growls low and rumbly at something out in the dark - makes the hair on the back of my neck stand straight up! Must go back to caveman days when the dog growls at something out in the dark in front of the cave!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My girl did pull a joke on me at our temperament test. There were 27 GSDs tested that day. She earned the highest score in assessment of German Shepherd temperament of the group. 

In 10 years, she has been a dog who really has not expressed a desire for friendship outside our circle. At the temperament test, during one of the "meet the stranger" stations.... she LICKED the stranger. We lost a lot of points on temperament assessment there! Yes, that will result in a significant deduction. I looked at her and said, "Did you just lick her?" What a laugh. They often have a sense of humor under that aloof exterior.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why is THAT a deduction. If the person put their hand down there, why should the dog licking it be a problem or a deduction? I do not get it. 

My dogs would prefer that everyone on earth moved to another planet but me, but they tolerate people and pass that CGC pet your dog, touch paws and ears, stuff ok. I would not dream of correcting a dog because they licked someone who offered a hand. 

Now if the dog jumped up and licked them in the face, well..... Since that is the last thing I need ever worry about, I won't.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How many points are lost for the crotch sniff? Onyx has that one down pat...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, that's big! But, really not as much a gratuitous overture as the sloppy lick. :tongue:

The test is a German Shepherd temperament assessment, so it is not like a CGC. There should be no practicing or correcting in regards to it. Situations are presented and the dog is assessed as to reaction according to the standardized score sheet.


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

ken k said:


> best way, and i see this alot is to just go up and pet the dog and then ask the owner if he bites


I handled my niece's GSD alot. When people asked if my dog bits, I say no.

They would reach down to pet it and WHOMP - it bit their hand. They'd respond with I thought you said your dog didn't bite. I replied, "it is not my dog."

I kid. I stole that from Peter Sellers.


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

When asked " Does your dog bite" I say he has teeth doesnt he!! My dog has never bitten anyone, but that posibility always exsists lol!


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

I tell everyone at my house that Madison reserves the right to accept or not to accept anyone that comes in the house. Have a seat and if she wants you to pet her she will come to you. I never welcome strange petting from anyone she does not know. Even though she has never bitten I am sure in her mind she reserves the right.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

kensbuns1 said:


> I tell everyone at my house that Madison reserves the right to accept or not to accept anyone that comes in the house. Have a seat and if she wants you to pet her she will come to you. I never welcome strange petting from anyone she does not know. Even though she has never bitten I am sure in her mind she reserves the right.


Love this!!!


----------



## Dianaprince97 (May 25, 2010)

I am a big fan of Cesar Millan. He always says no touch, no talk, no eye contact. If you don't know the dog, this really is best.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

When i meet a dog that I don't know i stand still, often sideways, i make no attempt to put my hand down for the dog to smell, I let the dog come to me and I, under any circumstances, make no eye contact, and I let the dog smell me until it either walks away and ignores me or it licks me. And I always ask the owner if it's ok to pet the dog, it drives me nuts when people just walk up to my GSD or my other two dogs and just pet them, good thing my dogs are well socialized and don't bite. I often have to tell people to stop and follow my rules, no touch, no talk, and no eye contact.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, please help....EVERYONE wants to pet Jake and I know it's ok right now to socialize but at what point do I say no, and how do I say no? He's 3 1/12 months old....a few people do great petting him BUT WOW some folks/kids are so ridiculous....I just never know what to say...or how to say it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Question for Samba: Do you think that people really do not practice for the TT? I think for show dogs anyway, they get them in handling classes as puppies, and I would expect that in the process everything that might be thrown at a dog in a TT, will be introduced somewhere. And I bet people downright train for it. 

Now, when I put Rushie in the ring at age two, he did not EVER have ANYONE do the berry check on him, and afterwards he put his tail between his legs with an expression of "I've been violated." He was perfectly ok with the judge though. The guy had a milkbone dog buscuit and kept showing the dog it and trying to get the dog to do something, but Rush just looked mildly interested. That was a match, not a point show. 

Never did the TT, but from what I have seen of the show crowd, my feeling is that they most definately expose their dogs to everything in that TT, before they ever do it with the dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Most of the time when I meet a new dog, you can tell right away how they are going to react. if the dog comes right up to you with his whole body wagging then no problem to just reach out and say hi with a pet. 

If he hangs back and kind of just looks at you, then ignoring him and not moving right at him is a better action.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

jakeandrenee said:


> ok, please help....EVERYONE wants to pet Jake and I know it's ok right now to socialize but at what point do I say no, and how do I say no? He's 3 1/12 months old....a few people do great petting him BUT WOW some folks/kids are so ridiculous....I just never know what to say...or how to say it.


Does he like meeting people or is he uncomfortable with it? For ME, as long as I've got a pup that likes people I see no reason to restrict him/her from meeting them. What I might do instead is suggest _how_ they do it, especially with kids - I'll tell their parents how running around and shrieking can get dogs overly excited so it's better that the kids remain calm and move slowly; or I'll tell people to wait until I put my dog in a sit and then release them to "go say Hi" rather than just walking up and petting them; if I see people start to reach over the dog's head, I'll tell them that many dogs don't like that and that it's better to reach up under the chin or at the side of the head, that sort of thing. 

So the "should" part of your question really depends on Jake, and how both of you feel about him meeting people. If he's happy, relaxed, and eager, why not let him, especially at his age. As he matures he may be less interested, and that's fine too. Or if you'd rather he not meet every single person you come across, tell them he's in training - so sorry, but you really can't right now. Come up with a polite way of refusing and practice saying it in advance if you need to.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not samba here, but I've done the TT test a couple of times with different dogs, and never 'practiced' or knew really what to expect. Testers can do different things (or so I thought) and why would anyone 'practice' when the whole point was to assess temperament? 

Same with HIC, why practice? I want to see what my dogs are going to do 'au natural' )

I guess I don't 'get' why anyone would practice something like a TT or HIC..
(passed all by the way)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I passed a HIC as well, but never took the TT. I just think that for show people, if they want the TT, then they are probably exposing their dogs to what is ordinarily found in the TT. I have passed the CGC and the TDI without practicing for them also, but I am just thinking that people who are concerned about displaying those letters on their dogs' credentials are probably going to try to set the dogs up to succeed.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> ...... If he's happy, relaxed, and eager, why not let him, especially at his age. As he matures he may be less interested, and that's fine too. .....


Very well put! Our dog, baron (2 1/2 male GSD) even now likes to meet people we pass in the store or on the street actually pulling to get over to them. And if people want to meet him, I don't have any objections to it and also often tell them he sometimes doesn't like being petted on top of his head, except from kids which he doesn't mind at all. Every once in a while we will meet someone he doesn't seem to like and then we may have to decline someone petting him but for the most part that would be obvious and the folks would certainly get the idea.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> ok, please help....EVERYONE wants to pet Jake and I know it's ok right now to socialize but at what point do I say no, and how do I say no? He's 3 1/12 months old....a few people do great petting him BUT WOW some folks/kids are so ridiculous....I just never know what to say...or how to say it.


I usually stop the person and tell them my rules which is no touch no talk and no eye contact just stand there and let my dog smell you,or I just tell them my dog is in training or he's shy. but it depends on how my dogs reacting and how the people are reacting. if my dog's relaxed then it's ok for them to meet him but if he's too excited and/or the person (usually kids) are too excited then i tell them to calm down and slow down first.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

Lilie said:


> When you greet a GSD, the very first thing you should do is look at the owner and say, "Gee, did _*you*_ have any idea the intitial purchase of your GSD was going to be the cheapest thing about your dog?"


OMG you are soooooo right. My GSD just tore her CCL and surgery is going to be over $2000. She also will need elbow surgery later but it can wait.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

My GSD has been socialized extensively. She went through service dog training. However there are still no-no's with her. Do not run up to her. She will not try to bite but if you come up too fast in a manner that she interprets as a threat but she will bark and back up to me. Her goal is to scare the crap out of the person. You should always watch body language and let the dog come up to you. My silly dog was barking at another shepherd owner and he just reaches out and pets her inside the car not at all afraid. She barks, kisses the guy as he's petting her, then looks at him and barks again. She is all talk. She is a bit too friendly sometimes but she only visits when I tell her to and I watch her body language toward the person before they approach and tell them no if she isn't comfortable with them. It is very rare but she has growled at a person she didn't want touching her. She must have been picking up on something I couldn't see. She's generally very friendly and kissy just as long as you don't overwhelm or spook her. She can be covered in kids though and love every minute of it. Kids can come up however they want and hug her, she loves it. She can just be a little more aloof with large men and women. when I tell her to visit she usually goes up, sniffs quickly, maybe kiss the hand, and put her head into their hands. When she was little she thought it was fun to make people jump and would wait until they were scratching her chin then bark at them to see if she could make them wet themselves. If she wanted to bite she could have but she was only interested in scaring them then I swear she was laughing after.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

VegasResident said:


> The shepherd does not seem to "need" the attention of strangers whereas my labrador needed any attention constantly. A GSD would rather watch and assess the world around it,


That is exactly how Akbar is. He likes to watch things before he acts, it's very interesting to watch. We'll be at the dog park and he'll stand there watching dogs like he's choosing a certain one before just going out there. Some people get nervous about it because they are not use to a dog that "thinks" before they acts.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I have just read the full 9 pages.. and I am wondering if the dog takes after the owners feelings for strangers?? If they are picking up on your feelings and it goes from there..


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

just another truck said:


> I have just read the full 9 pages.. and I am wondering if the dog takes after the owners feelings for strangers?? If they are picking up on your feelings and it goes from there..


oh yes dogs pick up on your feelings all the time. If your dog is acting weird towards a person chances are you and/or the other person are nervous, scared, excited, anxious, ect. I always say if you're calm your dog more than likely will be too.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

just another truck said:


> I have just read the full 9 pages.. and I am wondering if the dog takes after the owners feelings for strangers?? If they are picking up on your feelings and it goes from there..


Absolutely. Sometime read the book "The Other Side of the Leash". One of the most interesting points is that just as your dogs read every eye body and mouth movement of other dogs, they do the same with you. They see your eyes, your tension in your face and mouth if you are nervous, they feel how you are holding the leash, etc. An owner can easily make a dog feel that there is something wrong with the stranger and in the end the owner may not even know it, the owner make think that their worry is only known to them and not the dog.


----------

